# Super Bowl Smoke



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2008)

I smoked some spares and baby backs for dinner Sunday and cooked some hotwings as well. smoked at 225-240 degrees,3-2-1 method over oak and Mesquite. Put rub(for me) on one rack and apple juice on the other two.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks great!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Great color!!


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2008)

Ribs, wings, and a salad work for me. Looks great


----------



## Bacardi (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome smoke ring!  What type of smoker did you use?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Boy I don't know how this post slipped by me... I LOVE ribs and wings.
Great looking meal Paymaster. 
And thanks for finding this Bacardi.


----------



## Bacardi (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Boy I don't know how this post slipped by me... I LOVE ribs and wings.
> Great looking meal Paymaster.
> And thanks for finding this Bacardi.


 
No prob.  Food looked better than the superbowl.  I'm a still bitter Pats fan


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks appetizing !


----------

